# Humming noise in a brand new furnace



## Five Star

Had a new furnace installed , when the unit shuts off there's a humming noise coming from the transformer , my havoc guy says its the electric current from the plug and I should have electrician change the breaker ?

Asked my electrician today and he said he never heard of that solution , any of you hvac guys come across this ? Is there a fix ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TimNJ

My aquastat hums every now and then. I just smack it once and it stops.


----------



## Leo G

Transformers can buzz. It is because of the 60Hz current going through them is making the laminationa in the core strike each other because of the magnetic flux. You might be able to isolate the transformer or the box the transformer is in and this might isolate the humming. Rubber padding between the transformer and the furnace might dampen the humming.


----------



## beenthere

Leo G said:


> Transformers can buzz. It is because of the 60Hz current going through them is making the laminationa in the core strike each other because of the magnetic flux. You might be able to isolate the transformer or the box the transformer is in and this might isolate the humming. Rubber padding between the transformer and the furnace might dampen the humming.


Yep, 60 hertz hum is a common problem. And a thin piece of rubber often takes care of it.


----------



## user84377

Five Star said:


> Had a new furnace installed , when the unit shuts off there's a humming noise coming from the transformer , my havoc guy says its the electric current from the plug and I should have electrician change the breaker ?
> 
> Asked my electrician today and he said he never heard of that solution , any of you hvac guys come across this ? Is there a fix ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Actually, 60HZ transformers should not hum. They are designed and must meet the standards issued for 60HZ operation. PUTTING VIBRATION ISOLATORS ON THE TRANSFORMER MOUNT ONLY REMOVES THE SYMPTOM...IT DOES NOT ADDRESS THE CAUSE. 

Humming is actually a sign of possible problems with either the supply voltage, cycle rate, or even the transformer itself. The voltage being supplied should be checked (+or- 10% of rated primary (supply side) voltage should be present). Make sure the taps are correctly wired for the voltage being utilized on the primary side of the transformer. If the supply side voltage is not correct, this is your problem and your electrician should be able to isolate whether the cause is local or from the utility.

If the primary or supply voltage to the transformer is correct...check the secondary or load side of the transformer. Voltage should be 24 volts...give or take a few percentages. If it is not and the supply or primary voltage checks out replace the transformer.

ALSO....TRANSFORMERS INSTALLED AT THE FACTORY HAVE A VA RATING. MAKE SURE THERE IS NOT MORE LINEAR FEET OF TSTAT WIRE THAN ALLOWED!!! MANY INSTALLERS OVERLOOK THIS. FOR EXAMPLE MANY MANUFACTURERS LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF TSTAT WIRE TO 100FEET. IF YOUR INSTALLER GOES OVER THIS YOU WILL MOST DEFINITELY GET A HUMMM AND POSSIBLE OPERATIONAL PROBLEMS. IF THIS IS THE CASE HAVE YOUR INSTALLERS REPLACE THE FACTORY TRANSFORMER WITH A REPLACEMENT WITH ADEQUATE VA.


----------



## Leo G

Nothing is perfect. And transformers can hum if the laminations aren't fully glued to each other or the windings aren't tight enough to hold them together. Usually it happens with age, but sometimes right out of the box. I doubt the supply current is wrong if it is hooked in to the same breaker box as everything else.


----------



## user84377

CAS said:


> Actually, 60HZ transformers should not hum. They are designed and must meet the standards issued for 60HZ operation. PUTTING VIBRATION ISOLATORS ON THE TRANSFORMER MOUNT ONLY REMOVES THE SYMPTOM...IT DOES NOT ADDRESS THE CAUSE.
> 
> Humming is actually a sign of possible problems with either the supply voltage, cycle rate, or even the transformer itself. The voltage being supplied should be checked (+or- 10% of rated primary (supply side) voltage should be present). Make sure the taps are correctly wired for the voltage being utilized on the primary side of the transformer. If the supply side voltage is not correct, this is your problem and your electrician should be able to isolate whether the cause is local or from the utility.
> 
> If the primary or supply voltage to the transformer is correct...check the secondary or load side of the transformer. Voltage should be 24 volts...give or take a few percentages. If it is not and the supply or primary voltage checks out replace the transformer.
> 
> ALSO....TRANSFORMERS INSTALLED AT THE FACTORY HAVE A VA RATING. MAKE SURE THERE IS NOT MORE LINEAR FEET OF TSTAT WIRE THAN ALLOWED!!! MANY INSTALLERS OVERLOOK THIS. FOR EXAMPLE MANY MANUFACTURERS LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF TSTAT WIRE TO 100FEET. IF YOUR INSTALLER GOES OVER THIS YOU WILL MOST DEFINITELY GET A HUMMM AND POSSIBLE OPERATIONAL PROBLEMS. IF THIS IS THE CASE HAVE YOUR INSTALLERS REPLACE THE FACTORY TRANSFORMER WITH A REPLACEMENT WITH ADEQUATE VA.


*This post has be re-posted b/c one of the above is your problem. Control transformers in HVAC equipment(60HZ) will not hum UNLESS THERE IS A PROBLEM. To those in this forum pay close attention to the trade the posters are part of. In the HVAC forum it makes logical sense to give more consideration to those involved in the trade such as Doc, Flash, Beenthere, and so on. Folks in visiting the HVAC forum are looking for answers not assumptions or guesses.*


----------



## Leo G

So you are saying HVAC transformers are perfect and cannot hum and cannot be defective? That it always has to be a problem somewhere else? That it is totally out of the realm possibility that it is the transformer and not something else?

I have a gas fired modine heater that the transformer hums on. The T stat wire is about 30' long. As long as it has power to it it hums. Is this a problem?

Cause I have 3 more that do the exact same thing and are set up the same way. So this cannot possibly be the transformer and has to be the way the pro set them up?


----------



## user84377

CAS said:


> Actually, 60HZ transformers should not hum. They are designed and must meet the standards issued for 60HZ operation. PUTTING VIBRATION ISOLATORS ON THE TRANSFORMER MOUNT ONLY REMOVES THE SYMPTOM...IT DOES NOT ADDRESS THE CAUSE.
> 
> Humming is actually a sign of possible problems with either the supply voltage, cycle rate, or even the transformer itself. The voltage being supplied should be checked (+or- 10% of rated primary (supply side) voltage should be present). Make sure the taps are correctly wired for the voltage being utilized on the primary side of the transformer. If the supply side voltage is not correct, this is your problem and your electrician should be able to isolate whether the cause is local or from the utility.
> 
> If the primary or supply voltage to the transformer is correct...check the secondary or load side of the transformer. Voltage should be 24 volts...give or take a few percentages. If it is not and the supply or primary voltage checks out replace the transformer.
> 
> ALSO....TRANSFORMERS INSTALLED AT THE FACTORY HAVE A VA RATING. MAKE SURE THERE IS NOT MORE LINEAR FEET OF TSTAT WIRE THAN ALLOWED!!! MANY INSTALLERS OVERLOOK THIS. FOR EXAMPLE MANY MANUFACTURERS LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF TSTAT WIRE TO 100FEET. IF YOUR INSTALLER GOES OVER THIS YOU WILL MOST DEFINITELY GET A HUMMM AND POSSIBLE OPERATIONAL PROBLEMS. IF THIS IS THE CASE HAVE YOUR INSTALLERS REPLACE THE FACTORY TRANSFORMER WITH A REPLACEMENT WITH ADEQUATE VA.





> This post has be re-posted b/c one of the above is your problem. *Control transformers in HVAC equipment(60HZ) will not hum UNLESS THERE IS A PROBLEM.* To those in this forum pay close attention to the trade the posters are part of. In the HVAC forum it makes logical sense to give more consideration to those involved in the trade such as Doc, Flash, Beenthere, and so on. Folks in visiting the HVAC forum are looking for answers not assumptions or guesses.


The above has again been reposted. I hope Five Star has success in eliminating the problem. We have run across this many times, mostly on older equipment, and when we leave the problem is fixed. This is what I and others here do for a living and therefore we speak and give advice from a point of experience. Let us know how it works out Five Star!!


----------



## AustinDB

ouch!

Leo's description of delaminating core is also one that I've come across. I'm not sure if it's 'truly' a problem, I would guess that the efficiency of the step down transformer would be in question, but w/ such small currents needed, may not be an issue. That hum sure is irritating though!


----------



## flashheatingand

5-star shouldn't change anything. He just bought the product, and should he touch anything, it can give the hvac installers an excuse to wash their hands of the situation.

We don't know exactly how things were said betwen 5-star and the installer, but, "it's a supply voltage thing, get the electrician to fix it" is not an acceptable answer. It wouldn't have taken much to simply change the transformer, and see what happens.

Sometimes it baffles me to see how people tend to shift the blame, instead of addressing the issue.


----------



## Five Star

flashheatingand said:


> 5-star shouldn't change anything. He just bought the product, and should he touch anything, it can give the hvac installers an excuse to wash their hands of the situation.
> 
> We don't know exactly how things were said betwen 5-star and the installer, but, "it's a supply voltage thing, get the electrician to fix it" is not an acceptable answer. It wouldn't have taken much to simply change the transformer, and see what happens.
> 
> Sometimes it baffles me to see how people tend to shift the blame, instead of addressing the issue.


Your absolutely right , thank you , it's really not the electricians problem , I forwarded some of your guys replys , and I appreciate all of your guys responses !

Thanks again


----------



## Doc Holliday

I've only come across a humming transformer when there was a problem such as it was going out/weak or where there was a miswiring issue.

No, a transformer should never hum.


----------



## mrmike

CAS said:


> *. To those in this forum pay close attention to the trade the posters are part of. In the HVAC forum it makes logical sense to give more consideration to those involved in the trade such as Doc, Flash, Beenthere, and so on. Folks in visiting the HVAC forum are looking for answers not assumptions or guesses.*


 I am sorry but I completely disagree with YOUR logic here. A good many of us have done some HVAC work in our lives, even though we are not really listed as in the trade.

Just because you are in the trade, you don't have all the answers & neither do we. One could do alot of installation work etc, and not be that good at troubleshooting.
I myself have given some good advice in this section from my experience with it through out my life. And I am sure there are many others, like Leo, for example. Anyone can get in the trade,it doesn't mean you are a GURU....


----------



## Leo G

I took jr high and high school courses in electronics. While I was in High school I had to go to college because they ran out of stuff to teach me. Then I went to college for my electrical engineering degree. So I might know a few things about electronics and transformers.

Plus I use to build electronic things for fun. It's not like it is out of my field.


----------



## Inner10

All transformers hum, I buy 12DC and 16/24AC in bulk and I can tell ya every once in a while you will get a real hum-dinger and I just toss it in the bin. 

If the hum is loud have the HVAC guy replace the transformer, easy-peasy.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Not all transfromers hum. Again, I've only come across it in hvac control transformers when there was a problem. Bigger transformers, yes. More often than not without any problem.

You are talking about magnorestriction, the metal core made up of sheets of metal which extend, expand and contract, and thus chatter against one another when voltage is applied to the metal.


----------



## Doc Holliday

In the op's case the transfomer should have been changed, imo.


----------



## flashheatingand

Nice post, as I now know a little bit more about transformers. I dd not know the reason for the humming.


----------



## Doc Holliday

mrmike said:


> I am sorry but I completely disagree with YOUR logic here. A good many of us have done some HVAC work in our lives, even though we are not really listed as in the trade.
> 
> Just because you are in the trade, you don't have all the answers & neither do we. One could do alot of installation work etc, and not be that good at troubleshooting.
> I myself have given some good advice in this section from my experience with it through out my life. And I am sure there are many others, like Leo, for example. Anyone can get in the trade,it doesn't mean you are a GURU....



CAS is strange, no doubt about that, but he is right. I do not see how simply doing "some" hvac work means you are a studied professional.


----------



## Doc Holliday

flashheatingand said:


> Nice post, as I now know a little bit more about transformers. I dd not know the reason for the humming.


I too went to school but only last year. Had no idea myself until then. Luckily my instructor was very well educated and thorough. 

As a lead installer for the first decade in this trade I remember thinking I knew it all. School and then service made me realize I knew nothing.


----------



## flashheatingand

I went to school back in '98. The instructor was a little overwhelmed as it was his first year as a teacher. I fondly remember customers asking where I learned how to fix equipment. 

My answer was something about the refrigeration program at our local c.c.. Truth of the matter is that although I learned a lot about super heat/ sub-cool and how to read wiring diagrams, and use multi meters at school. A lot my learning came by working at their homes. 

I did let the smoke escape out of the motor windings a couple of times.


----------



## DuMass

I agree that all of these transformers make some detectable noise or hum. With the smaller ones you may or may not normally be able to hear it over ambient noise without a mechanics stethoscope, but it is there and it’s referred to as fundamental noise. The bottom line though is that most guys can generally tell right off the bat when something just isn’t normal and I believe that most of us would just take care of it instead of trying to shift things on to someone else. 
Every now and then you do just get a bad one that won’t quite down. It’s rare, but I’ve even had this happen with 40VA and 60VA Honeywell and TACO plate mounted ones right out of the box before and those are generally very good, quite transformers.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Here's a good read. 
http://www.federalpacific.com/literature/drytrans/10transformernoise.pdf


----------



## Dr Heat

Well boys I started HVAC school in 1980 and have continued to go to school ever since. I have "let the smoke" out of a lot of parts over the years (LOL thanks flash) 

So here is the answer to this post:

Transformers hum. They also get warm. If the noise they make is a problem you can try hitting them this some times stops the hum. I would suggest the handle of a screwdriver works best. A less barbaric and perhaps more reliable method is a rubber slip under the mounting screws.

All this being said the op's installer should simply warranty this one and hope the new one is quiter


----------



## Doc Holliday

Dr Heat said:


> Well boys I started HVAC school in 1980..


Tell the truth, did you have a mullet? :clap:


----------



## Leo G

Dr Heat said:


> Well boys I started HVAC school in 1980 and have continued to go to school ever since. I have "let the smoke" out of a lot of parts over the years (LOL thanks flash)
> 
> So here is the answer to this post:
> 
> Transformers hum. They also get warm. If the noise they make is a problem you can try hitting them this some times stops the hum. I would suggest the handle of a screwdriver works best. A less barbaric and perhaps more reliable method is a rubber slip under the mounting screws.
> 
> All this being said the op's installer should simply warranty this one and hope the new one is quiter


Hmm. Kinda what I said :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D

B,


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'll say it one more time, I've only come across a humming low control step down transformer, anywhere from 460 to 24 to 120 to 24 volts transformer, when something was wrong.

Things that cause a humming transformer would be the insulation deteriorating, loose connections or a load issue.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Doc Holliday said:


> I'll say it one more time, I've only come across a humming low control step down transformer, anywhere from 460 to 24 to 120 to 24 volts transformer, when something was wrong.
> 
> Things that cause a humming transformer would be the insulation deteriorating, loose connections or a load issue.


Never have I heard a "Healthy" Transformer hum when it was NOT under a load.


----------



## Leo G

They all hum. So more than other and some horribly more. It is the nature of the beast.

Put your ear up against it and you can hear it. If it is in a tin enclosure then that can amplify the sound.

A normal transformer should not be heard, but it still hums if you really try to hear it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> They all hum. So more than other and some horribly more. It is the nature of the beast.
> 
> Put your ear up against it and you can hear it. If it is in a tin enclosure then that can amplify the sound.
> 
> A normal transformer should not be heard, but it still hums if you really try to hear it.



I agree... But this is NOT the case with the OP. OP is speaking about a Hum that is of concern, between cycles.


Hell... Ever experienced a "Blackout" and wonder WHY it was so serene?

I can hear Ambient Electrical Noise at every waking and alert moment. We all can.

Hell! I used to hear peoples TV sets as I walked past their homes... Back when the CRT's required such Transformers. I could not stand the sound of a TV in the same room... Especially in the seconds between the program and the commercial!


----------



## Leo G

That was the refresh rate of the screen that you heard from the transformer and it was much higher in frequency, 60Hz is pretty low as a sinewave but when it is a rattling it is very noisy.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Leo G said:


> That was the refresh rate of the screen that you heard from the transformer and it was much higher in frequency, 60Hz is pretty low as a sinewave but when it is a rattling it is very noisy.


It was the guns... Absolutely.


----------



## user84377

Five Star said:


> Had a new furnace installed , when the unit shuts off there's a humming noise coming from the transformer , my havoc guy says its the electric current from the plug and I should have electrician change the breaker ?
> 
> Asked my electrician today and he said he never heard of that solution , any of you hvac guys come across this ? Is there a fix ?
> 
> Thanks in advance






> Originally Posted by CAS
> Actually, 60HZ transformers should not hum. They are designed and must meet the standards issued for 60HZ operation. PUTTING VIBRATION ISOLATORS ON THE TRANSFORMER MOUNT ONLY REMOVES THE SYMPTOM...IT DOES NOT ADDRESS THE CAUSE.
> 
> Humming is actually a sign of possible problems with either the supply voltage, cycle rate, or even the transformer itself. The voltage being supplied should be checked (+or- 10% of rated primary (supply side) voltage should be present). Make sure the taps are correctly wired for the voltage being utilized on the primary side of the transformer. If the supply side voltage is not correct, this is your problem and your electrician should be able to isolate whether the cause is local or from the utility.
> 
> If the primary or supply voltage to the transformer is correct...check the secondary or load side of the transformer. Voltage should be 24 volts...give or take a few percentages. If it is not and the supply or primary voltage checks out replace the transformer.
> 
> ALSO....TRANSFORMERS INSTALLED AT THE FACTORY HAVE A VA RATING. MAKE SURE THERE IS NOT MORE LINEAR FEET OF TSTAT WIRE THAN ALLOWED!!! MANY INSTALLERS OVERLOOK THIS. FOR EXAMPLE MANY MANUFACTURERS LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF TSTAT WIRE TO 100FEET. IF YOUR INSTALLER GOES OVER THIS YOU WILL MOST DEFINITELY GET A HUMMM AND POSSIBLE OPERATIONAL PROBLEMS. IF THIS IS THE CASE HAVE YOUR INSTALLERS REPLACE THE FACTORY TRANSFORMER WITH A REPLACEMENT WITH ADEQUATE VA.





> This post has be re-posted b/c one of the above is your problem. Control transformers in HVAC equipment(60HZ) will not hum UNLESS THERE IS A PROBLEM. To those in this forum pay close attention to the trade the posters are part of. In the HVAC forum it makes logical sense to give more consideration to those involved in the trade such as Doc, Flash, Beenthere, and so on. Folks in visiting the HVAC forum are looking for answers not assumptions or guesses.
> 
> The above has again been reposted. I hope Five Star has success in eliminating the problem. We have run across this many times, mostly on older equipment, and when we leave the problem is fixed. This is what I and others here do for a living and therefore we speak and give advice from a point of experience. Let us know how it works out Five Star!!


Former posts have been reposted again. In the above the OP will find their answer. Good luck and let us know how it works out Five Star.


----------



## Doc Holliday

MALCO.New.York said:


> Never have I heard a "Healthy" Transformer hum when it was NOT under a load.


unbalanced load issue.


----------



## DuMass

It’s been a while, but from what I remember of past dealings with PQ issues, simple unbalanced loads generally wouldn’t make transformers buzz any more than usual, just overheat. The harmonics from non-linear loads is what caused them to buzz loudly in addition to overheating, especially when the frequency was at the 3rd harmonic and above.


----------



## Dr Heat

OK: yes I had a mullet it was intense I would still have it but it all feel out 

Leo G; you did say it first but I said it beater :whistling:laughing: its just what I do.

I'd rather be an old fart than a dead fart.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

....http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/1sm213sharepopcorn.gif




B,


----------



## tgeb

Fixed for you B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

What did you do Tom, I get this when I use the "Special" emoticons thread when I use my iPad, did you remove something?



Thank you,,:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## Leo G

Needs the image tags Brian


----------



## PrestigeR&D

So I cant use them when I use my iPad ?sorry for the off topic chat...


B,


----------



## Doc Holliday

Dr Heat said:


> OK: yes I had a mullet it was intense I would still have it but it all feel out .


:thumbup:


----------



## Dr Heat

I have been thinking about this Long and Hard. Based on Leo's statement with which I whole heartedly agree "ALL transformers Hum"
I wish my wife was a Transformer.:devil:


----------



## user84377

Everybody posting here with the exception of a few seem to be missing the OP's concern. Instead most everybody, with the exception of a few, seem to be more concerned over whether or not a transformer should hum or not.

The OP isn't talking about an undetectable hum but rather one that can be heard from a distance AND in relation to the equipment FIVE STAR is speaking of there should never, ever be a detectable hum being emitting from the cabinet at a level that can be heard.

Walking up to the customer and informing them that nothing is perfect, including transformers, is unacceptable, unprofessional, and simply an excuse for not being able to figure out the problem. On top of everything else the customer is left with an ACTUAL problem left unfixed. A problem that is easily to fix.


----------



## Dr Heat

CAS said:


> Everybody posting here with the exception of a few seem to be missing the OP's concern. Instead most everybody, with the exception of a few, seem to be more concerned over whether or not a transformer should hum or not.
> 
> The OP isn't talking about an undetectable hum but rather one that can be heard from a distance AND in relation to the equipment FIVE STAR is speaking of there should never, ever be a detectable hum being emitting from the cabinet at a level that can be heard.
> 
> Walking up to the customer and informing them that nothing is perfect, including transformers, is unacceptable, unprofessional, and simply an excuse for not being able to figure out the problem. On top of everything else the customer is left with an ACTUAL problem left unfixed. A problem that is easily to fix.


Ok I'll bite how do you fix a humming transformer?


----------



## user84377

Dr Heat said:


> Ok I'll bite how do you fix a humming transformer?


Already has been posted several times earlier in this thread...I think on the first page.


----------



## Inner10

> Ok I'll bite how do you fix a humming transformer?


I'd use a microphone, amp, speaker, shift the phase to create destructive interference so that you don't hear the hum.

I think when they manufacture the transformers some just arn't laminated properly or the machine that crimps the metal band around them just doesn't crimp it tight enough. Listen carefully and put any transformer to your ear, they all hum.


----------



## Doc Holliday

No they don't.


----------



## Leo G

Ya, they do.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Transformers work via magnetic flux. The laminated core of a transformer is composed of ferrous material, which is mechanically affected by magnetic fields. A well made transformer with tight laminations under normal load will resist mechanical movement pretty well, but none do so completely. Yes, all transformers hum, whether you can hear it with the unaided ear or not.

Loose laminations will obviously not resist mechanical movement as well, and can be the cause of noticeable hum. An overloaded circuit, pulling above-spec current, will create a stronger magnetic flux/mechanical effect than the transformer was designed for and likely create a detectable hum where it wouldn't exist normally.

If everything works as designed and you just have a hum, chances are it's a defective transformer.



> ALSO....TRANSFORMERS INSTALLED AT THE FACTORY HAVE A VA RATING. MAKE SURE THERE IS NOT MORE LINEAR FEET OF TSTAT WIRE THAN ALLOWED!!!


This is totally bogus with respect to hum. More wire means less load current, and consequently less potential mechanical action in the laminations.


----------



## Doc Holliday

no they don't.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Dr Heat said:


> Ok I'll bite how do you fix a humming transformer?


Hammer and broom


----------



## Tinstaafl

Doc Holliday said:


> no they don't.


So you've discovered a transformer that's impervious to magnetic flux? Pray tell, where might I find such a beast?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tinstaafl said:


> So you've discovered a transformer that's impervious to magnetic flux? Pray tell, where might I find such a beast?


Delorian


----------



## Doc Holliday

Perhaps they do hum and one may need a stethascope to hear it. I have insalled, wired in, started up, diagnosed a million hvac systems and again, I've only heard a rtansformer hum when there was a problem. Other than that, completely silent. But I've never had a stethascope so who knows but I'm sticking with no they don't.


----------



## Doc Holliday

so again, no they don't.


----------



## angus242

I don't know about all this but.....


----------



## Tinstaafl

Doc Holliday said:


> Perhaps they do hum and one may need a stethascope to hear it.





Doc Holliday said:


> so again, no they don't.


So IOW, because you weren't there when the tree fell, it made no sound.

It's a physics fact, Doc, regardless of whether you've installed a jillion systems.

I do admit that in the practical world of your experience, your absolute statement may appear to hold water. But Momma always told me to beware of absolute statements, because they may very well come back to bite you in the butt. :laughing:


----------



## flashheatingand

Interesting to see were this post is going. Very smart guys here. The way I am reading this, topic. If the transformer does humm, its probably due to a hot heater that has "compromised the lamination. Could be an overloaded / low voltage thing as well. Nonetheless great topic.


----------



## Leo G

A transformer with a loose lamination is not a bad transformer, it is a noisy transformer


----------



## Inner10

I think we all get the idea...

...transformers hum

...busted ass ones hum louder

...replace the noisy transformer

call it a day.


----------



## ChrWright

Inner10 said:


> I think we all get the idea...
> 
> ...transformers hum
> 
> ...busted ass ones hum louder
> 
> ...replace the noisy transformer
> 
> call it a day.


Or smack it with a hammer... :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Hammer and broom


Im cleaner. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday

throw some water on it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

my cheesburger was humming in the pan......now was it the cheesburger that was humming :blink: or was it my electric stove,.......:blink: 





B,


----------



## Leo G

Did your cheeseburger have magnetic flux at a resonant frequency of 60Hz?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Yes sir! ....My cheeseburger did have a magnetic flux at a resonant frequency of 60Hz, and once it entered my mouth, I started humming....

.mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... this is SO DAM GOOD!!! 


B,


----------



## Doc Holliday

PrestigeR&D said:


> my cheesburger was humming in the pan......now was it the cheesburger that was humming :blink: or was it my electric stove,.......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,



Let's see if this works..


----------



## rselectric1

PrestigeR&D said:


> my cheesburger was humming in the pan......now was it the cheesburger that was humming :blink: or was it my electric stove,.......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,


Am I the only one that noticed that the front of your stove looks like a circa mid seventies Pontiac Bonneville Grille?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

shhhhhhhh..........











B,


----------



## Doc Holliday

This is 460 volt three phase Rheem 7.5 ton air handler that has been all types of rigged but that transformer sitting in there is so silent you can hear a pin drop in this industrial plant.


----------



## Doc Holliday




----------



## Leo G

Still hums. Even if you can't hear it. It still does.


----------



## Dr Heat

Ok so I installed a brand new Carrier Infinity Furnace yesterday no Hum.
Installed another one today transformer Hummed not bad but a noticeable hum the homeowner asked if that was normal and I cracked up laughing almost peed myself. Just for kicks called Carrier the engineer said ya they do that sometimes  just replace it, put in a new one now quiet as a mouse. :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday

Dr Heat said:


> Ok so I installed a brand new Carrier Infinity Furnace yesterday no Hum.
> Installed another one today transformer Hummed not bad but a noticeable hum the homeowner asked if that was normal and I cracked up laughing almost peed myself. Just for kicks called Carrier the engineer said ya they do that sometimes  just replace it, put in a new one now quiet as a mouse. :thumbup:


You don't say..:clap:


----------

